
Former TechCrunch Contributor Launches Rival Site - staunch
http://ustech.blognation.com/
======
PStamatiou
isn't the first rule about launching a site to launch with a ton of content? i
see two posts on the US tech site and they are more like rants than posts
indicative of future content.

------
jamescoops
isn't this the guy who used to do Mobilecrunch - if so dont hold your breath -
he didnt used to post much and what he did post was dull.

------
veritas
It looks a damn sight better than TechCrunch. Now to see if the quality is any
better.

